# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  query multiple tables

## xopherira

I have two tables that I need to query and combine. First table is the template and has part number, group number and serial number, with serial number being blank. Second table being imported has part number, group number and serial number, which serial number is provided. I need to compare part number and group Id and have the serial number value added to template. I am new to access and not sure how to query and build a table out of two tables.

----------


## June7

This is an UPDATE Query which must JOIN two tables with compound link on 2 fields: part number and group number. Use the query builder to help construct.

----------

